# 2004 Lemond Victoire NOS



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

What would you consider a fair price for a brand new 2004 Lemond full ti Victoire classic. I found one in a LBS and it looked really nice but I thought the price was a little high.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Are we talking just the frame here or complete bike? If the latter, whats the group on it?


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Its a frame just like that. Thanks for the picture BTW . So anyone have any idea whats its worth ?


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

lakes road sheep said:


> Its a frame just like that. Thanks for the picture BTW . So anyone have any idea whats its worth ?


A shop on the West Coast is selling 55 and 57 NOS 2004 Victiore Classic frames for $1300. Let that be your guide.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i think that is a good deal. really if it fits, anything below $2000 seems good to me. they ain't makin' 'em any mo'!!

anyone got a 53 cm??


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I ended up getting the Lemond from the west coast bike shop and it looks great. I am glad I did not buy the frame I was originally going to get. Lemond has a very strange way of sizing their frames and when I got the tape measure out in the shop I realized that I needed to go for a smaller frame.
I havent decided what I am going to build it up with but I think some red anodized parts would look smart so a King headset is the first purchase.
What do you use to clean your Titanium frames ?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

post a picture when you get it done!


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

Well its nearly a year since I bought the frame and it is still not built up. Every time I am just about to start I cant help feeling I am going to end up with a bike that is simply not as good as a brand new carbon bike I could buy for the same money as the build. I am thinking about building the Lemond with an Ultegra SL groupset or getting rid of it and buying a Specialized Tarmac Expert Ultegra SL instead. To be honest the Tarmac option has a big lead at the moment.The Lemond looks amazing in raw titanium but.......
Could any Victoire Classic owners give me their thoughts and what the bike is like to ride. Is it very bendy in the bottom bracket department ? Whats the ride like ? What do you think the Lemond would be like for riding hilly double centuries ?


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

I decided to build up the Lemond and I am very happy with how it turned out. Just need to put on pedals, computer mount and cages on then tomorrow is ride time.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Where's the red Chis King?


----------



## lakes road sheep (Mar 19, 2007)

rkb said:


> Where's the red Chis King?


It turned out the frame was designed for an integrated headset so the red chris king had to go back


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a very good looking build. I don't have one, but I suspect it will be very comfortable for riding double centuries. Enjoy!


----------



## InThePeloton (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it looks great!


----------



## austinct1 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you EVER want to sell that frame....call me.


----------

